# I am out of touch



## Cesarvi (Jun 12, 2013)

I am a new member and need some opinions. I am back in the market for a new puppy after just having to put down my 10 year old GSD due to health issues. 10 years ago I paid $900 for my girl and have talked to two breeders recently and I am being quoted between $2000-$3500 for a pet quality puppy. Have prices increased that much over the last decade? Temperament and health history are very important to me.

Also would like opinions on Huerta Hof and Mittelwest breeders if anyone is willing to share experience with the two.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Depends on the lines.

Research responsible breeders and look for what you want. Don't limit yourself to local breeders.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ps, sent you a PM


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Idk about the breeders... But those prices sounds exorbitant to me. 

But then, I have only rescue dogs and they have cost me far more in the long run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

In my limited knowledge, both if those breeders have WGSL dogs, and yes, that is the going rate for a pup of that type. 

Other lines can be a different price. Working lines from a good breeder run between 1000-1800. I don't know about American Showlines. 

As to the two breeders. I have met 1 dog from Mittlewest and none from Huerta Hof, but both have excellent reputations. I am sure plenty if people on the board have pups from both and can give you more details. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you have $2,000.00 to $3,500.00 to spend you're going
to find a nice pup. i was willing to pay $3,500.00 6 years
ago but i find a nice dog with all of the bells and whistles
pedigree for $1,800.00.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Cesarvi: I can't recommend any breeders but can tell you my experience. Many years ago I paid $250 for my Heidi and she had health issues and I paid $2,000 for Nikki and she has even more serious health issues than Heidi did  

The best thing I ever did (and I would *NEVER* own another dog but especially a GSD without it) is getting health insurance this time around. 

I wish you good luck in your puppy search  

Check your PM!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently saw a list of the top ten most expensive dogs. GSD was number 1 on this list. 

The Worlds 10 Most Expensive Dog Breeds


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

If near Orange County California my breeder has puppies for sale. They are 5 weeks old today. I can get you pics. http://rudek9.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

